# FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick



## Kenner3000 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
ich hab einen FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick und stelle damit eine Verbindung zu einem Router her um ins Internet zu kommen.
Nun möchte ich ein ad-hoc Netzwerk erstellen und zum Router und Netzwerk gleichzeitig
eine Verbindung aufbauen.
Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?

System: win xp home


----------



## airliner (10. Oktober 2008)

Dafür musst du erstmal sagen, was für einen Router du hast.
Da kann man das nämlich alles einrichten und brauchst deinem WLAN-Stick nur noch sagen, dass es sich um ein Ad-hoc-Netz handelt und fertig.


----------



## PC Heini (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir geht das so ab; 
Wenn ich den WLan Stick stöpsle, tut sich ein Konfog programm auf. Da kann ich dem Stick mitteilen, wie ich ihn verwenden will. Wie airliner schon erwähnt hat.
Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich die richtige Installation des ganzen.
Dh; Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten dafür. Entweder Du stöpselst den Stick und installierst die verlangte Software und Treiber, oder Du installierst Software zuerst und stöpselst dann den Stick auf Verlangen der Software.
Ich bin wahrlich kein Hirsch in solchen Sachen aber ich habs in ner 4tel Stunde laufen gehabt.
Wenns klemmt, nochmals melden.


----------

